# getting a job while im under Bridging Visa from 820 and 801 partner visa



## keano (May 28, 2015)

Hello all,

Currently I am in the midst of finding a job in Perth, any jobs in fact while im under bridging visa A..applied for partner visa 801 and 820. 

I have been trying since march 2015 this year and it is so hard to even get an interview..

I am from Singapore and previous line of work was in finance- mainly foreign exchange / mutual fund house. I know there are not much finance jobs compare to the eastern states hence i did applied for others like barista, fillers at woolies or even pizza hut...however all unsuccessful. 

Is it due to the fact I am under BVA or just the job market now is so bad?

anyone from Singapore / finance background here to share the woes?


----------



## depende (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi keano,

Don't be worried because it hasn't nothing to do with your visa. Unfortunately, the economy is so badly at the moment. I was trying to get a job in Adelaide but I couldn't find anything !! So I moved to Melbourne where the chances are a bit better but yeah looking for a professional job it is almost impossible! In cities like Sydney or Melbourne the chances are higher to get a cleaning or kitchen hand job. But yeah they are very low paid, you have to accept a salary between 10 and 14 dollars per hour!!! It's the reality! 

Good luck!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I have heard jobs are easier to get in Perth than the eastern states ... I am talking general jobs.

The problem with Coles/Woolies etc is that they will take one look at your resume and see you are too experienced for the job.

Have you Australianised your resume and gotten someone to look at it? Sometimes the resume can be the problem.


----------



## keano (May 28, 2015)

Mish said:


> I have heard jobs are easier to get in Perth than the eastern states ... I am talking general jobs.
> 
> The problem with Coles/Woolies etc is that they will take one look at your resume and see you are too experienced for the job.
> 
> Have you Australianised your resume and gotten someone to look at it? Sometimes the resume can be the problem.


nope I have yet too australianised my resume..where can i go for it and is that a cost for it?


----------



## Faithzzy (Sep 4, 2015)

*hey*



keano said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Currently I am in the midst of finding a job in Perth, any jobs in fact while im under bridging visa A..applied for partner visa 801 and 820.
> 
> ...


hi keano

I came from Singapore too with banking background. 7 years assisting bankers, 3 years as flight attendant. I know how u feel...I been here since December and cant find a job till now....coles, woolies, etc, I have tried but rejected. 
its very depressing  but just hang on... keep looking and don't give up. 
u mentioned u have tried looking for a job as barista, did u went for the training? also did u equip yourself with RSA, food hygiene cert?

thanks.


----------

